# 3/7 Gogama Oil Train Derailment, Canadian cancelled through next week.



## zephyr17 (Mar 11, 2015)

I am ticketed on #2 this Friday out of Vancouver. I got the service advisory Monday, but up until today there was a chance it might have run through, they were still taking reservations. Now it is officially cancelled east of Winnipeg. The agent told me the train departing Vancouver 3/17 is also cancelled east of Winnipeg. Now the first train that is slated to go through departs Vancouver 3/20, Winnipeg 3/22.

VIA will take me to Winnipeg, refund 50% of my fare, and wash their hands of me. I am on my own, no substitute transportation or accomodations. I could have rebooked at no charge for another trip, but there are too many other moving parts on this trip to cancel entirely. I bought a (mostly) refundable WestJet ticket from Winnipeg to Toronto when things started looking dicey on Monday, I guess I'll use it now. And I get to spend a thrilling night in Winnipeg.


----------



## chakk (Mar 11, 2015)

Sorry to hear that half of your planned trip on the Canadian has been cancelled. I road it last February all the way from Vancouver to Toronto. But if I were to do it again, I probably would intentionally end my eastbound journey in Winnipeg and fly home from there after an overnight stay. While the food in the diner and service in the Park car was great throughout the 4-night journey, sleeping in an upper berth got old after a couple nights.


----------



## OBS (Mar 12, 2015)

Quite interesting how long it is taking to get "regular" service operating again.


----------



## zephyr17 (Mar 13, 2015)

The "bypass" CN built (temporary shoofly apparently) is open to freight traffic, but VIA released a statement saying they weren't running yet because it would impact the schedule too much. Considering that they are often a half day late into Toronto despite huge amounts of pad in the schedule, that must be some delay. Personally, I think CN just wants to run freight trains until they clear the backlog and isn't letting VIA back until they get their own operations back to more normal. So they can derail something else.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Mar 14, 2015)

While in Montreal yesterday I caught a glimpse at a news item that said a bill had been introduced in Parliament to give the industry until 2025 to have improved tank cars mandatory! :blink: The byline mentioned that the safety of tank cars has been in question for a long while already. CTV is certainly impressed with this move.

Harper would very likely sign such a bill if it gets to his desk.

Be prepared for more insane accidents, cancellations and delays like this. :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## GML (Mar 15, 2015)

I was on the first eastbound train to be effected by the derailment (left Vancouver on 3/6). I too am frustrated by the lack of alternate transit. But at least VIA accepted that I wouldn't fly, put me up in the Radisson for three nights gratis (on the assumption that the next train would run) and then gave me their corporate rate from there on. That's in addition to overnighting en train at Winnipeg, a full breakfast that morning, a 2:30 minute tour of Winnipeg, and lunch at the Old Speghetti factory. I have been here since the 9th and am leaving tomorrow on the westbound train (also Gratis) for a trip from Van to NYP via Amtrak (my dime).

Zephy, I wish I had seen your post. Not that I wanted to meet up or such. But I also thought "God! Winnipeg!" And I have managed to have a lot of fun touring and viewing the city. I have found many excellent eateries, and a nice culture. And transit that the NJT board is going to get an earful about. I didn't rent a car- no need.

I shall likely return in the future.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Mar 17, 2015)

I noticed that VIA is not offering any Tuesday specials for Trains 1&2 east of Winnepeg or very many specials anywhere else except the western corridor to Vancouver. Hope this isn't a sign of the future. Looks like the oil train wreck could be an excuse to end that train for the near future.

Even trying to book a trip in mid April is showing a warning that this train may be suspended then.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Mar 17, 2015)

Bill,

I called VIA to see what they had to say. The agent I spoke to said that he earliest date one can book the Canadian east of Winnipeg is for March 29. So hopefully...


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Mar 17, 2015)

Here is more information from a friend in Winnipeg: http://www.wawa-news.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=22206


----------

